# Air Bag Warning Light Flashing



## bux22y (Jul 17, 2011)

Has anyone resolved the issue of the air bag warning light flashing? I just purchased a 1998 Cefiro (Maxima) 1998 A32 station wagon, Cruising model. I am guessing it is an electrical problem rather than an issue with the air bags. Can anyone help?


----------



## Claptonholic (May 10, 2012)

*Fuse*

I had the same problem with my 3l, 1999, in fact it was only the 10A fuse was blown.
This is the fuse that is at the bottom of the right colum.
If this fuse is missing the result is the same.


----------



## cwfalconfootball (Jun 5, 2012)

I got a 2003 maxima with side airbags. I took the drivers seat out to replace it with my g35 sedan seat with side airbags. the light started flashing after i put the seat in since i forgot to plug it in. tried reset procedures after it was plugged in with no luck.


----------



## RMarere (Dec 26, 2013)

*Flashing air bag light*

You can reset it by switching the ignition on and pressing the driver's door switch 7 times within 5 seconds and holding it on the 8. Then switch off and on again. This should clear the fault. Otherwise if it keeps coming you need specialist help.


----------



## grampstruck (Jul 17, 2014)

I have a 1998 Nissan Frontier. Air bag light flashing since alternator went out. Your solution helped. Thanks for helping me solve my year-long quest!


----------



## DayHeyZeus (Jun 25, 2015)

RMarere said:


> You can reset it by switching the ignition on and pressing the driver's door switch 7 times within 5 seconds and holding it on the 8. Then switch off and on again. This should clear the fault. Otherwise if it keeps coming you need specialist help.


Thanks for this post. I bought a maxima with 215k yesterday. When I test drove it no lights were on; or so it seemed. Later that night. I notice there's a real faint red flashing hue. When I looked closer I noticed some one took like a black piece of paper and tried to cover the bulb from behind the guage panel. You could just barely see a trace of the paper. So anyway I will try this later. Thanks again, take care.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## DayHeyZeus (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks again, tried this fix this morning and it worked first try.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## mwnewsom (May 4, 2020)

We bought a 1999 Nissan Maxima SE with a manual. It drives real good and went to adjust the power seats and then went to check something with the fog lights and the Air Bag light started to flash and the door light knob trick fixed it the first time. Thanks!


----------

